# Weighting java moss down



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Question for all of you: What's best to weight java moss down with? I'm adding it to various spots around the tank for my shrimp. Currently tying it down with cotton thread to a flat, thin piece of shale from the LFS. This a decent idea?
I'm getting pelia soon as well, that doesn't need to be weighted down right? it sinks on it's own if i understand correctly.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I always use fishing thread to tie mine down to various rocks and driftwood.


----------



## bellisb925 (Jan 23, 2005)

If you are just laying the java moss on the substrate, you could use some stainless steel rod about an 1/8" thick. Just take about a foot of it, a pair of pliers, and start bending away. Thinking about it though, maybe you can weave some shorter chunks of rod through the moss.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

using cotton thread as it'll disinegrate over time, and by the time it does the moss will have rooted itself. i can just pull java moss off then when i need to prune then without worrying about the stupid fishing line.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

riccia actually floats naturally, so you'll have to weigh that down too. I use fishing line, with lead fishing sinkers on each end of the line, or in the middle to weigh mosses down. Works great.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

actually what i meant when i made this thread was would it be better to use the shale or a piece of wood/driftwood. Which could the moss anchor to better?


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

HI
Anything that is porous and some that is not. What i mean is yes the moss will attach to the wood really well and lave rock. But it will even attach it self to man made gravel to. So just about anything moss will attach to. Enjoy !


----------

